# Large broken aquarium disposal



## xbacala

Hi,
I have broken 100gallon tank. Do you guy know how to dispose it?

Can I just put it on the curb so that gabage collector will take it or do I have to take them to somewhere for safe disposal?

Thanks


----------



## Will

How is it broken? one pane?

Offer it free for pickup and let someone replace the broken parts.

Otherwise yeah, you should take it to your local trash processing/recycling centre were you'll be charged by weight. Not too $ though. Usually the curb pickup guys won't take anything that could be really dangerous to move, ie. broken glass.


----------



## xbacala

Broken at the bottom and on 1 side. 

Thanks for reply


----------



## Will

Thats a shame. One pane is easy to replace, two makes it more difficult.


----------



## xbacala

that's old tank. No point to fix it.


----------



## Will

Glass doesn't age really.


----------



## fish_luva

If it's not tempered glass it can make someone some great lids or pieces for a sump.....


----------



## xbacala

Good news.

I break the glass into smaller pieces and wrap them with paper then put to curb on garbage pickup day. I wrote down "Broken Glass, Please Handle Carefully". 

Amazingly, when I get back from work, everthing gone!


----------

